# cheese on the UDS



## webowabo (Sep 21, 2013)

Its finally cool enough after this "cold" front we got yesterday... it brought much needed rain.. and cool enough to set the AMNPS mod on the UDS for its first official run. 














20130921_094418.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Sep 21, 2013





:)












20130921_094346.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Sep 21, 2013





Fired up the amnps with my torch after I microwaved the pellets for 1min since its been so humid here lately.. let it burn hot for about 10 mins. Blew it out and into the mailbox mod












20130921_094437.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Sep 21, 2013





Nothing special. . Just an assortment of cheese. 












20130921_095919.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Sep 21, 2013





TBS... love it.. 
Ambient temp about 75*.. ill let her rip for about 3 hours ... 

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm thinking about doing some tomorrow.  Haven't done any all summer, I'm going to have to remember to stock up this winter.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 21, 2013)

20130921_094437.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Sep 21, 2013






Nice variety Mikey  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    How did it turn out?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2013)

Getting ready to fire off the first of many batches of cheese for the holiday gifts. Was thinking I'd use the UDS too, but with the AMNTS.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks good thinking about doing some tonight If I get the chance, how did yours come out? take on some color? What flavor pellets did you use?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks good mike.

I have a extra drum.

Maybe cold smoker or electric uds.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 23, 2013)

20130921_125559.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Sep 23, 2013






Sorry gang... been sick all weekend with this damn "cold front" we got in. . Grrr.. the turned out great. However my pellet mod wasnt keeoing them lit.. so I was playing with getting air to keep them lit with out removing it. Ended up smoking for I would say 3 hours with me messing with it.. they took on a slight color but they smelled the house with glory while I was vac pack'n em...  I smoked with apple pellets.. ill let ya know if a few weeks how they really come out!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 23, 2013)

LBt6j.gif



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## orlandosmoking (Sep 23, 2013)

Still to hot here in central FL to smoke any cheese but already have begun purchasing the supply to smoke this winter to stock up for next year. Here's a few pics of last years late November smoke (first time it was cold enough). Probably smoked in excess of 100 pounds last winter. Lots given to family and friends but still have a "few" left.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0651.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Sep 23, 2013


















IMG_0655.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Sep 24, 2013)

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Still to hot here in central FL to smoke any cheese but already have begun purchasing the supply to smoke this winter to stock up for next year. Here's a few pics of last years late November smoke (first time it was cold enough). Probably smoked in excess of 100 pounds last winter. Lots given to family and friends but still have a "few" left.Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Im gonna need a bigger boat... or this case.. a 110g UDS..And another  vertical. .and few more minis... and about 4 more pellet tube smokers for that much cheese!... great job! :sausage:


----------

